
A Privacy-Focused Vision for Social Networking – Facebook - msh
https://m.facebook.com/notes/mark-zuckerberg/a-privacy-focused-vision-for-social-networking/10156700570096634/
======
uzero
This man is a pathological liar. I’m sure he believes himself what he is
saying but nothing in his past actions says that he will implement these
changes in a way marketed here. Facebook is a publicly owned advertising
company. They charge zero cents for using the service. If he destroys the
company’s profit source, shareholders will sue him.

------
kerng
I think Zuckerberg has repeated the "we care about your information" message
too often to be taken seriously. I didn't even read the entire post, which by
itself (obviously highly subjective) tells me how my perspective of Facebook
and Zuckerberg changed over the years...

------
sanowski
This perfectly sums up my feelings on this: [https://giphy.com/gifs/anchorman-
lies-lie-EouEzI5bBR8uk](https://giphy.com/gifs/anchorman-lies-lie-
EouEzI5bBR8uk)

------
NoPicklez
I wonder if this feature will be made available here in Australia given our
shitty encryption laws.

